# Kernel compile error



## nu2fbsd (Mar 22, 2010)

```
cc: /usr/src/sys/libkern/inet_aton.c: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed
Stop.
```
How do I make buildkernel after this failure?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 22, 2010)

If this is a GENERIC kernel: try refreshing your sources and try again. If it is a custom kernel, check your options / devices for conflicts / omissions.


----------

